# Took 3 months but my Halo finally arrived :-)



## Renaldo (5/5/15)

The best menthol ICE liquid hands down. Trust me, I have tried them all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/5/15)

Nice steeped vape mail you have there! I have to ask why out of 11 bottles is 1 18mg??? Is that for the rough days or what???


----------



## Renaldo (5/5/15)

6ghost9 said:


> Nice steeped vape mail you have there! I have to ask why out of 11 bottles is 1 18mg??? Is that for the rough days or what???



LOL, it's for a friend who have rough days ha ha!


----------



## Festival Panda (5/5/15)

damn 3 months! Don't think I have the Patience for that! that stuff must be like angel piss


----------



## Ashley A (5/5/15)

Festival Panda said:


> damn 3 months! Don't think I have the Patience for that! that stuff must be like angel piss


I think that's why he ordered 11 bottles, so he has enough to last while waiting for the next shipment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (5/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> I think that's why he ordered 11 bottles, so he has enough to last while waiting for the next shipment.



Nailed it.


----------



## Andre (5/5/15)

Awesome vape mail. Enjoy.


----------



## Festival Panda (5/5/15)

lol Fair point


----------



## Renaldo (24/11/15)

Another ordered delivered. This time in 3 weeks. Not bad.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MetalGearX (24/11/15)

Holy crap that's a lot of juice...See that's why I don't want to vape international juices but I think I will lose that battle. Nice vape mail dude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renaldo (24/11/15)

MetalGearX said:


> Holy crap that's a lot of juice...See that's why I don't want to vape international juices but I think I will lose that battle. Nice vape mail dude


Thanks bud, it's my all time favourite and very expensive but I have to treat myself every now and then ha ha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

